# Es el cumpleaños de Alacant



## romarsan

*¡F E L I Z C U M P L E G A V I O T A!*​

​ 
*Una bonita forma de empezar el año *​ 


*Querida Janice*​ 


*Un beso enorme para mi gran amiga y mis mejores deseos para ti en este nuevo año que tu estrenas por partida doble*​ 


*Fly high*​


----------



## Rayines

*¡¡Muy feliz cumpleaños, Janice!! *


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

* 

                                                                                                                    ¡¡alacant, la millor terreta del mond!! *
*
                                                                     ¡¡alacant, una dona encara millor!!

*


----------



## Miguel Antonio

Happy Birthday, Ala! 

Keep on flying high 

Hugs & kisses

MA


----------



## alexacohen

Querida Ala...

Es un mal día para traer tarta y bombones - y ni te digo champán. Lo mejor es un buen café.

Assí que mi regalo es un café realmente espléndido !que lo disfrutes!

Un abrazo,

Ale


----------



## romarsan

alexacohen said:


> Querida Ala...
> 
> Es un mal día para traer tarta y bombones - y ni te digo champán. Lo mejor es un buen café.
> 
> Assí que mi regalo es un café realmente espléndido !que lo disfrutes!
> 
> Un abrazo,
> 
> Ale


 

Pues si, tiene buena pinta...


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

romarsan said:


> Pues si, tiene buena pinta...



Café descafeínado. 

No soy experto en la materia. Pero quizá Denzel Washington....


----------



## Kibramoa

*Muchas felicidades Ala.  

Siéntate aquí a disfrutar "el cafecito".

Un abrazo desde este lado del charco.

*


----------



## Angel.Aura

Tanti auguri!


----------



## turi

Vaya, me he enterado de que es tu cumpleaños!!!

Muchas felicidades a la forera que vuela más alto de todo WR!!!

Te deseo lo mejor y que nos sigas enseñando con tus aportaciones durante muchísimos años más!!!

Gracias por estar ahí!!!

Feliz cumpleaños que te desea, Juan "turissa" !!!


----------



## alacant

Ro, muchas grácias por abrir éste hilo, no te puedes imaginar la cantidad de gente que se olvida cuando cumples años en medio de las fiestas! Todo un detalle por tu parte.

Abrazotes, Janice


----------



## alacant

Inés, gracias por tu felicitación desde mi Buenos Aires querido.
Manuel, si hay caballero más "gentleman" que tu, que se presenta en mi puerta!
Miguel, con lo que trabajamos los dos hablamos poco, me alegro muchisimo verte aquí
Alexa, que acierto! Como conoces mis gustos!!!!!
Kibra, amiga mejicana, otra fan de Frank Lloyd Wright, muchas gracias!
Me felicitan desde la eterna ciudad!!! Wow, todo un detalle, grazie molto Laura!
Joan, que sería una fiesta sin ti, espero verte en persona éste año.

A thousand thank yous to you all.

Fly very high this year.

Abrazotes, Janice


----------



## Jaén

_*Amigo é coisa pra se guardar*_
_*Do lado esquerdo do peito...*_ ​
*Querida Gaviota, tal vez algún buen amigo no te felicite en tu día, pero ya sabes dónde te lleva guardada.* 

*Eres una joya de persona.*


*Mis mejores deseos de que tengas un feliz cumple!*

*Keep flying high!!*

*Alberto.*​





alacant said:


> Ro, muchas grácias por abrir éste hilo, no te puedes imaginar la cantidad de gente que se olvida cuando cumples años en medio de las fiestas! Todo un detalle por tu parte.
> 
> Abrazotes, Janice


----------



## Tampiqueña

_ ¡Feliz Cumpleaños Janice! _​ 

Aquí están todos los amigos celebrando y yo sin poder venir a darte un abrazote querida Janice, pero hasta ahora he podido bajarme del auto (es decir, terminar mi turno de "chofer gratuito de la familia") para poder unirme a tu fiesta.​ 
Espero que todo el día de hoy recibas muchísimas muestras de cariño porque eres una mujer encantadora y una gaviota preciosa que adoramos todos los que te conocemos.​ 
¡Ah! Y aquí tienes un regalo para ti solita  (el pobrecito se esfuerza en aprender a volar para poder alcanzarte).​ 
Besotes y abrazotes
Tampi​ 
Nota: Se me adelantó Ale con George , pero al menos puedes darle seguimiento a las actividades de tu novio ​


----------



## Metztli

Alacant!!!

Mas vale tarde que nunca!

Un abrazo muy fuerte, amiga, y mis mejores deseos para que la felicidad y las cosas buenas que te traiga este año empiecen desde hoy... además con los regalitos que te han traido, me parece que por lo menos puedes empezar sonriendo de oreja a oreja.

http://www.dalequedale.com/media/blogs/historias/juanS.jpg

Sorry, pero yo no sé poner el link con otro nombre... así te lo mando con todo cariño.​


----------



## silvia fernanda

*♫♪♫♪ Feliz cumple querida Janice♪♫♪♫♪*

*Un beso grande *
*Silvia*
​


----------



## alacant

Ranita, ranita, me pregunto yo ¿cuando una rana tan gentíl va a besar una princesa para convertirse en principe?
Tampi, que ilusión saber que has pillado a George practicando volar, para volar alto conmigo! Pero va a tardar un tiempo largo me parece!
Metzli, que foto más alucinante has encontrado! Yo tampoco se meter los links con su texto, a ver si aprendemos las 2 en 2009.
Silvia, una alegria verte por aquí!
Amigos, mil gracias, me alegro de saber que volais conmigo.

Abrazotes, Janice


----------



## gatogab

*FELICIDADES*​ 
*GABRIEL*​


----------



## Antpax

Como siempre llego tarde, pero ¡muchas felicidades! Para variar, traigo unas cervecitas para la fiesta.

Un abrazo.

Ant


----------



## UVA-Q

Bueno, es el colmo del descaro el mío, lo siento mucho, por favor, disculpa tanta impuntualidad mía!

Ala, espero la hayas pasado maravillosamente bien, rodeada y llena de cariños, amor, y apapachos!!!!!!!

Te mando muchísimos abrazos!!!!!!!


----------



## Vampiro

Jan, feliz cumpleaños.
Estas mini vacaciones de fin de año me hacen llegar bastante tarde, pero no podía faltar.
Un abrazo, amiga querida, y sigue volando más alto que nadie.

.


----------



## Eugin

Querida amiga... yo tengo la misma excusa que el vampirito... estuve 5 días lejos de cualquier computadora y mira lo que me pasó... Perdón por la demora pero igual te digo que espero que hayas pasado un super cumple, seguido de los festejos por el Año Nuevo!! Qué brindis más largo que tuviste!!  
Espero que sigas con tus viajes hasta llegar a lugares como éste...

Un beso enorme de este gato perdido pero que te aprecia muchísimo!!!


----------



## alacant

Gato, que alegria verte aquí, con tu sombrero de moda, me encanta ver a mis amigos volando, una pasada!
Ant, que sería una celebración sin ti y la bandeja de cervezas!
Querido amigo Eduardo, bienvenido a cualquier hora, abrazotes!
Eugin, la gata que enseño volar a la gaviota, gracias mil!

Contesto tarde porque he tenido visita en casa. Besos, J


----------



## alacant

UVA-Q said:


> Bueno, es el colmo del descaro el mío, lo siento mucho, por favor, disculpa tanta impuntualidad mía!
> 
> Ala, espero la hayas pasado maravillosamente bien, rodeada y llena de cariños, amor, y apapachos!!!!!!!
> 
> Te mando muchísimos abrazos!!!!!!!


 
Emma, me encanta verte por aquí! 

Janice


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Janice!!!

Sé que estoy ya demasiado retrasado. Pero ojalá que hayas pasado un lindo cumpleaños, y que este 2009 sea maravilloso para ti.

Un abrazo y un beso,

Erasmo.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Janice, desde un frío Castellón a un frío Alicante, todo el calor de la amistad y el brillo del sol hoy y por siempre.


----------



## speedier

Sorry to have missed your birthday Janice, but better late than never.

Belated best wishes, and I hope that you have the most wonderfully relaxing holiday, and that on your return la gaviota will fly higher than ever before.


----------



## alacant

ERASMO_GALENO said:


> Janice!!!
> 
> Sé que estoy ya demasiado retrasado. Pero ojalá que hayas pasado un lindo cumpleaños, y que este 2009 sea maravilloso para ti.
> 
> Un abrazo y un beso,
> 
> Erasmo.


 
Hola Erasmo,

Que alegria verte por aquí! No te preocupes, los que cumplimos por Navidades recibimos felicitaciones durante todo el mes de Enero. También te deseo un 2009 maravilloso.

Big hugs, fly high, Janice


----------



## alacant

Manuel, muchas gracias por la felicitación, y que nos felicitemos durante muchos años.

Nigel, I bet you has a great time in Cuba, thanks for the happy birdie!!! Cheers, Janice


----------

